# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  WoW PTR GM Island and /console port video...

## windybone

Hi all, After discovering that on PTR you could use console commands i decided to give it a go. I used the console command box to test some others.
Unfortunately i could not ban anyone or watch anyone but I could whois people (Find their account name) As you will be able to see in the video.

This was filmed by me on the PvP Test Realm, I saw some other mmowned users there including gamemastarr, we all seem to got frozen at the same time and another debuff saying that We can only talk to GM's. I knew this situation would arise and I allready had a macro to teleport me away to another player. I clicked on this macro and swiftly logged out and deleted the character (level 1) for safe measure. As of yet I have recieved no ban.. I managed to worldport into the middle of people's arena games and battlegrounds, I lol'd.

I only managed to capture some footage of me porting.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGotzqIBjjk[/ame]



I only had the co ordinates for GM island, I tried to type worldport ogrimmar or ironforge for example but it just sent me falling through the hinterlands.

----------


## Cursed

How the hell can you find out his acc name with the console?^^
+rep

----------


## windybone

you type in whois (char name here)

 :Smile: , I experimented with changing my speed, or going ghost but it said Unknown command.

----------


## Syan

> How the hell can you find out his acc name with the console?^^
> +rep


He typed whois "playername" in the console from what i could see twocents

----------


## windybone

Yea the guy I told his account name to thought i was a GM and started asking me questions about his spells and when he can copy premades over  :Smile:

----------


## chernoble

> He typed whois "playername" in the console from what i could see twocents


No longer works, or im just typing it rong, it says "you can not perform that function"

----------


## Atoan

How did you bring up the console window? I can't seem to find it.

----------


## Kurtiz

What you do is; 
Type /who GM Island

Find someone who is there

Type /console Portal 'Persons name here'

Let it load up, and bam your on GM island ^^

----------


## akamaz

Doesn't work anymore? Unknown command for "portal" and "port" gives no permission.

----------


## akamaz

Yeah... every 'GM-like' command gives "You do not have permission to perform that function".

----------


## Tigorl

yea i dont think it works anymore

----------


## Atoan

It doesn't, just tested.

----------


## Gary2

very nice vid

----------


## Zokmag

Yeah nice! Probaly got nerfed now...

----------


## xcm123

how did you bring up the console menu?

----------


## windybone

> how did you bring up the console menu?


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...w-console.html

 :Smile:

----------

